# Looking for English Setter



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am just getting into this crazy sport of grouse hunting and am looking for a setter pup for this spring. Does anyone know of any kennels in the Michigan area you would recommend? I am looking for a hunting/house companion.

Brad


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Good choice on dogs and welcome to the site. I have a another Vizsla on reserve for this summer [if the breeding takes of course] but if it doesn't take I will probably get a Setter as well. There are a lot of Setter guys on this site so you should get bombarded with contact info for some really good breeders and upcoming litters so you should have plenty to choose from.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I got my pup Merlin from Bruce Minard (Back Woods on this site) in July. I couldn't be happier with my pup. He's got a repeat breeding of the litter that my pup came out of scheduled for this coming spring.

Bruce is a great guy and runs a quality kennel.

Here's a link to his site: HiFive Kennels


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

Midwestfisherman said 
"I couldn't be happier with my pup. He's got a repeat breeding of the litter that my pup came out of scheduled for this coming spring."

This is a perfect situation for a new puppy buyer. A repeat breeding. What you see in the first breeding is pretty much what you will see in the repeat breeding. Normally a breeder will repeat the breeding if he really likes what he see's in the first breeding. 

I am sure Midwestfisherman would take you out and let ya watch his Setter work. He might also know of some other owners of the littermates. 

I met Bruse out at the Highland fieldtrail grounds. The meeting was brief as we were both busy with pups. He had 4 or 5 pups with him and he was heading out to let them learn about Woodcock. The spring flights were returning North. Nice fella and nice looking and acting pups. The pups were roaring to go for their romp in the fields and woods. 

I dont think you can go wrong with a Highfive pup. He has a great rep. 

There are several other Setter breeders here in Michigan as well. I got my Setter from Jim Cleary. I have a few photos of her in my Gallery. She is a hard working dog with endless field energy and great house mannors. If you ever want to get out and see how one of Jims pups work feel free to contact me. Jim would also be more than willing to take you out and shoot a few birds over his dogs.

Good luck,

Rooster


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

Brad, kennels breeding grouse trial setters are a good place to start. there are a number of them here in the state. however, the more informed you are as a buyer, the better the chance that you will get a pup that suits you.

keep in mind that these dogs need training, excercise and conditioning and need to learn how to keep in contact with you while hunting. if you keep them in the house and just take them for walks or runs in the park, they wont know these things and will be excited and fired up to run when you put them down in grouse cover. it takes a good dog to point a grouse solidly and they need training and experience to do that.

focus on yourself, not the potential pup at this point. when i set out to buy a "big screen" tv and components, i did a lot of research and asked a lot of questions. it paid off in the end with a system that i am happy with.

so the better informed you are, the more you know and can evaluate in various traits; conformation, genetic flaws, temperment, instincts and can weigh them to come up with a total package, the more likely you will be happy with a dog that you will own and hunt well into your 30's. if not, you might end up with a "good dog"- good for someone else, but not for you.

and keep in mind that training and conditioning and time are a very large part of how any dog turns out.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

BradU20,

You might want to give Waterwolf a PM. His Stud dog has a litter due very soon. Don't know the pedigrees myself, but I've seen his Dogs and they are very nice. FRANK

Bonz 54

It's like Christmas, with Guns


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the info guys.... I am new to grouse dogs and setters, but not bird dogs in general. I have done quite a bit of hunting with my grandfather over the years with his Brittanys and German Wirehairs for pheasants. I actaully had the opportunity to meet Bruce at the Gladwin Field Trial area a few weeks ago. I had never been to a trial before and just wanted to see some dogs and meet people. I didn't get a chance to talk to him much as he was busy handling dogs. I appreciate all the tips too....I'm in the information gathering phase right now and am not planning on making a purchase until this spring. 

Thanks again, 

Brad


----------



## Asphalt Dave (Jan 31, 2003)

Whatever you do, make sure the blood line has lots and lots of Winners and Champions in it. That's what everyone is looking for in a good dog these days.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Bob Rathburn from Snowbird kennels in Hubbardston specializes in grouse/woodcock setters really fine dogs

AW


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Brad, it sounds like you are taking all the right steps. Bruce is a great guy, I don't think you could go wrong. 

Good luck,
Matt


\


Adam Waszak said:


> Bob Rathburn from Snowbird kennels in Hubbardston specializes in grouse/woodcock setters really fine dogs
> 
> AW


Adam, when I lived down there, I would see the kennels and wonder how a guy in Hubbardston, "specializes" in Grouse dogs. Not saying that he doesn't produce some good stuff, just curious. I can understand how Bruce does it...he lives in Grouse country, and spends everyday in the woods.


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

Asphalt Dave said:


> Whatever you do, make sure the blood line has lots and lots of Winners and Champions in it. That's what everyone is looking for in a good dog these days.


True enough.  Never hurts to have a some proven great bird dogs in their back ground.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i agree, there are other factors of course, but there is a higher likelhood of the necessary instincts being present and in a stronger form. personally, i wouldnt look too much past the second generation( grandparents for championships). beyond that it is more of a history lesson.

in all fairness, i've had/have some setters that are very good dogs that didnt have a champion in their pedigree since Roosevelt was in office. TR not FDR. but they didnt have the style to place in a field trial. and there are many people that hunt strains of setters that i dont "get" but seem to do well.

i guess that turned into a pretty ambivilent response. the bottom line is, from my own experience, i would look for a champion as a sire and for a pup - by a champion out of a daughter of a champion. but that would be just for starters, i wouldnt buyor breed just based on pedigree or wins.

and if i were the person that asked the original question, i would take advantage of "coverdog" and a couple other peoples experience and ask them a lot of questions on how they select a pup- what they look for and what they avoid.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I am also looking for a pup for next spring. 

This will be my 3rd setter, and experience has taught me that you must determine WHAT type of setter you want before buying one-the smaller, racier "field" setter, or the larger, bigger-boned, slower moving "cover dog" type of setter. 

I've owned both, and prefer the larger type for grouse/woodcock, although both types, properly trained and channeled, will handle all types of Michigan upland wingshooting admirably.

I also agree that a long line of champions isn't terribly important if...you want a close hunting companion dog, and...you're not going to compete yourself.

But good breeding lineage, from well-known sires and dams, from a REPUTABLE, known kennel that will BACK their pups' health and performance is absolutely critical. 

I like to see OFA ratings in the lineage (even tho this is NOT a guarantee of anything, it does indicate a concern on the breeders' part about their dog health), and complete medical histories as far back as possible. 

I want a breeder that will interview ME...who cares about his pups' future. 

I want to see both the sire and dam at work in the field-via video, if necessary, but preferably in person.

I want to talk to a number of people who have dealt with them in years past. 

I also cringe at breeders who breed their sires and dams every single year... at a young age, when neither the sire nor the dam is "finished" as a gun dog. 

I'm talking to lots of different breeders right now, you should be, too. You'll probably have to get your name on a number of different waiting lists now, you can make a more defined decision, and make a deposit, later. Avoid breeders who want a deposit right off the bat for a breeding that won't take place for quite a while yet. Money should never be the primary motive of a breeder, promoting and improving the breed should be, if you get the feeling that this breeder is only interested in cash in his/her pocket-DON'T.


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

First off, welcome to the M-S forums
Second sounds like you are going by this the right way, must have been reading these boards for a while.
If you attended the trials at the Gladwin trial grounds it sounds like you may be looking for the trial type breeding, sorry I didn't see or meet you there as I ran every weekend in October. Its a great place to see dogs in actions & talk to people about their dogs & breeders.
You may want to keep an eye on the Coverdog board as alot of upcoming litters are posted there from breeders.

Matt/Hevi
I understand your first thoughts on that about kennels not located in actual grouse hotspots but here are some other things to consider. (Or I wouldn't be spending nearly 10k on what may be my 1st phase of a kennel right now)

1) Many grouse dog kennels aren't located in grouse hotspots or they would all be located in Michigan.

2) Most can be in decent or good grouse cover in a couple hours drive.

3) Alot of grouse dog kennels are not dog trainers per say but untilize one.

4) Most grouse dog kennels, will start young dogs on quail or pigeons, and can be handling them well as pups.

5) Grouse dogs usually have to be a year old before they will even be close to having the mentality to start on grouse and be 2 years or more before they learn to handle them with many exposures.

6) Most pro trainers don't work all dogs in the field everyday, maybe a day on & a day off or a day on and the next day yard work or roading etc.
alot get loaded up and taken on a road trip for a month.
And even Bruce at his training grounds in the quiet period dosen't have much for wild grouse on those grounds.

Just something to think about

Linda

You said you have had 3 setters & owned both types.
I see your preferance for the bigger, slower, lumbering type setter but you didn't say why ? Could you have had a bad expeirence with the "smaller, under 50lb type" or gotten a bad pick ?

Although some points in your post have some merit, I think to each their own but with ony 3 dogs (maybe 2 bigger & one smaller ?) that is sort or unfair and has to much assumption to have much credibility.

I think that Brad, when he is ready will know what he wants

Wally


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

drwink said:


> 1) Many grouse dog kennels aren't located in grouse hotspots or they would all be located in Michigan.
> 
> 
> 4) Most grouse dog kennels, will start young dogs on quail or pigeons, and can be handling them well as pups.


1) They would probably be located in Canada...not MI.

4) I don't know of any trainers that don't use quail or pigeons.


My point is, anybody can take Grouse Trial stock, breed it, train it anywhere, and advertise that they have "Grouse Dogs". Sure it's a good start. I don't see many kennels in Northern MI that "specialize" in Quail dogs. 

I could buy a Rhodesian Ridgeback and say I have a "Lion Dog".


----------



## Capt. Tony (Oct 3, 2005)

BradU20--Contact Sally Downer in Traverse City. Although my English, Ghost, did not come from her, I've heard a lot of good things about the dogs she breeds. Unfortunately, the kennel where got Ghost closed because of the owner's poor health or I wouldn't have hesitated an instant to send you there.

Tony


----------



## roughwoods (Jan 30, 2005)

I will be having a litter in the spring, the dam is out of Havelock Blacksmith she has both amature and open field trial placements in the grouse woods in puppy,derby and shooting dog. her first litter of pups are 7 months old and pointing wild birds. She will be bred to one of these 3 dogs just haven't made up my mind yet. Ch./RUCH Can't Go Wrong this years Lakes States Grouse CH.
3x RUCH at only 2yrs old Emmas Apple Jack this years runner up CH at the Lake States or CH. Autum Fury. If anyone is interested PM or TX 989 843-0493 for more info. The pups should be mostly tri colored with a lot of black on the head as all the dog involved are tri


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks again for all the replies....I like getting info from differing sides. As of yet I do not have a preference as to size. I like the look of the traditional bigger setters, but also admire the spunk and fire of the smaller ones I saw at the trial. I am not specifically looking to get into trialing any time soon, but still want a dog thats going to perform. Looks like I have a lot of phone calls to make. 


Brad


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I have no idea what I may have said that may have offended you in any way or what I may have said that you consider unfair?? 

I simply stated my personal preferences...

But since you saw fit to label the Ryman dogs as "lumbering", well... 

I have owned TWO setters, one the smaller field trial type, one the larger "lumbering" type, (she by no means "lumbers", but she isn't moving at 100 mph or out of sight and into the next county in the first 5 minutes of the hunt, either)...and I have hunted over HUNDREDS of setters all over this country of all types of breeding, including a number of champions, in the last 20 years. 

And I prefer the larger, Ryman type dogs...for grouse here in the north country as well as for our annual trips to Kansas and other prairie states.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Brad,

Welcome to the Board. You are starting out right- gathering information and doing the homework. Not always fun in the beginning but it will pay off big dividends in the long run.

English setters are a favorite of many here-rightly so. And there are some very good setter breeders right here in MI and also some not so good for various reasons. If you like the dogs of a local breeder, I'd want to hunt over his dogs-preferably the sire or dam of an upcoming litter. Maybe just go along with out carrying a gun, but I'd want to see those dogs in the woods on grouse and on purpose. And right now is the perfect time to do this. And any BREEDER worth his salt would be happy to accomodate you.

And I'd listen closely to what guys like DrWink, Coverdog, and Dogwhistle have to say. These are dyed-in-the-wool setter guys and have a great deal of both knowledge and experience. Good luck.

Natty B.

BTW Stay far away from those Ryman setters, the incidence of Hip Dysplasia in RS is very, very high.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Don't you own Cockers??

 

FYI, my dog, who is a granddaughter of Andy Ammann's Patches out of Dogwood Kennels in Mt. Morris, Michigan line bred with some of Al Stewart's dogs and Nancy Thurston's Llews, OFA'ed "Excellent". So did her mama, and none of the dogs in that kennel rated at less than "Good".


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

> My point is, anybody can take Grouse Trial stock, breed it, train it anywhere, and advertise that they have "Grouse Dogs". Sure it's a good start. I don't see many kennels in Northern MI that "specialize" in Quail dogs.


Good point Matt, most dogs with decent breeding and given a good chance in the woods will at least do ok. If we spend 100 days a year in the woods chasing Grouse our dogs will get pretty good. Anyone that dedicated is probably pretty serious about putting a good breeding program together. Just shop around, and use common sense. All the money in the world wont buy a "grouse dog", time in the woods will develop one (after much yard and field training).


----------



## HarleyP (Mar 4, 2004)

> All the money in the world wont buy a "grouse dog", time in the woods will develop one (after much yard and field training).


Amen to that!


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'll buy that for $1.


----------



## Waterwolf55 (Sep 8, 2003)

Brad, Bonz is right I should have a litter of setter pups coming around Thanksgiving PM me if you want more info


----------



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Sorry, I think I said owning only 2 it was unfair to judge, didn't mean to attack your credibility.

I guess what gets me is people's misconception of field trial dogs, or ROFTD (run off field trial dogs) and breeders that blast trial dogs.

I was the same way when the only trials I attended were "horseback" many years ago & believe me I wanted nothing to do with that kind of run.
Then I found out a couple years ago about "coverdog" trials, was intrigued & attended one, walked some braces & my attitude changed.
What Coverdog form this site & others have said about the grouse trial dogs is true & I can atest to this.
When dogs are braced head to head, judges are on horses & no shotguns are involved the dogs know its a competition. Their range is greater, they want to be the first one out there.
When they come out of the truck & the shotguns come out, no horses are around the game changes. The dogs know this & the range isn't the same.
I saw this with my 2 young derby dogs this fall. 18 months old & they know.
They will range with gun in hand, depending on the cover probably 50 to 75 yards in a hunting situation.
Now I have 3 more pups to bring up like this next year & with more training, my 18 month old dogs should be fully broke.

I'll tell you what, next fall come on over to the trial grounds in Merideth. We walk a couple braces & watch some dogs run, then we will go out & hunt my trial dogs and I'll let you see with your own eyes.
No publicity, no article, just a chance for you to witness for yourself.

Now, Wallace & Brenda Rose's Dogwood kennel in Mt Morris. 

http://www.pageweb.com/dogwood/

I saw this spring they had 2 litters at the same time on the ground as they were advertised in the Detroit News (I look everyday) They must not have had a waiting list ??? If I remember right the prices were less than what's on theeir web page but none the less.
They have a total of 3 dogs & must have bred both their females at the same time. They advertise OFA hip checked yet their male stud is 18 month's and you can't do that till 2 years old ???
Their bloodlines - Ghostrain, Wicksall, Tomoka, Grouseridge - 3 out of 4 grouse trial dogs ???
Click on their kennel page & you don't see what their kennel is like.
I see your name on their reference page along with Gordon Guyer and everyones phone #

Well here's a link to the real Dogwood Kennel, with a little more to back it up.
Aidas Raudonis & his wife Margie are great people. The dog on their webpage won the Lake States Grouse Chamionship last week.
I know Tom w. & Roughwoods(Terry) know them.

http://www.dogwoodbirddogs.com/stud_dogs.html

Sorry to hijack the thread but anytime I can misconspell a myth about trial dogs I will.

Wally


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've lost track of what Wally's been breeding since I bought Dusty 8 years ago, but I did talk to him last year when I began thinking about a new puppy. At that time he had decided to begin outcrossing his lines...to the well-known Wicksall (Sally Downer) lines in Traverse City. 

That's where the Ghostrain lines, etc., came in. Those bloodlines were not in his breeding prior to the introduction of the Wicksall stud dog a couple of years ago. 

That's why I'm now researching other breeders rather than go back to the source of the dog I have now, which I've been very happy with. Her lines are now mixed with much hotter blood. When I bought Dusty I was on a two year waiting list. Obviously, his dogs no longer draw that type of demand. 

I have no idea what the Rose's are currently doing as far as OFA certification, but it was there in all of his dogs when I bought Dusty. 

My first setter was a Wicksall from TC, I am very familiar with that line of dogs. That dog had some serious hip issues as he aged. Tom Huggler now owns two setters from the Wicksall line, after outcrossing his Sherlock to a Wicksall female. 

Many setter field trial dogs that I've seen, especially those in the prairie states and out west, are still bred for horseback, big-running trial work, and some of the dogs in Michigan, from what I see, still are, too, whether it was intended or not.


----------



## UP JACK (Apr 12, 2005)

Well said Wally-

I just began this year with the Coverdog Trials and had a good time!
I learned alot and met great people-
Stay away from the "Woods Ponies"

mb


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Welcome BradU20 from another setter owner. Your are looking at the right dog(setter) if you want a grouse hunter and a house buddy! If you have been to Gladwin you have seen all sizes and colors. There is some very good advise posted here and since I'm on my fourth setter(all in the house)you would think I would have used some of it but I took another path. My first setter was an impulse buy thing I didn't know anything about setters and I got it at Fred Troast puppy days 11 years ago. I was lucky it was a line breed dog from mostly all field trial dogs. The new trend in setter breeding has gotten away from line breeding but they are still breeding some outstanding dogs. What I due was I was so happy with the first dog I have stayed as close to the same breeding as I could. I have never seen any of my dogs parents, but I know form the names on the registration papers what I was looking for, for me. My first and oldest dog looks like more horse back dogs very tall skiny and deep chested. When he was young all you seen was smoke as he went through the ferns! My other three are more of the whats hot now breeding, pocket rockets! You are lucky there are a lot of setter breeders here on these forms those mentioned above along with Dunn-Roven, Brain Woods, Leeann Parnell (thats the breeding I'm using now) and they can be seen on Mi. out of Doors tonight. At the M-S grouse camp this fall I got to see Drwinks setters, along with Midwestfisherman and Fieldwalker they were all nice dogs I think Midwesternfisherman had the niceest looking but my preference was more like Fieldwalker dog. Setters are all eye candy see what you like the looks of best then start looking at there breeding pretty soon you will see what you like best and go from there. In all the years I have had and been around setter I have only seen one I wouldn't own and as long as you stay with F.S.D.B. setters that haven't had the show pony A.K.C. dogs breed in for color or conframation you won't go wrong. Here is a picture of my pack of wild yahoo!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Rooster_Smasher said:


> Midwestfisherman said
> "I couldn't be happier with my pup. He's got a repeat breeding of the litter that my pup came out of scheduled for this coming spring."
> 
> This is a perfect situation for a new puppy buyer. A repeat breeding. What you see in the first breeding is pretty much what you will see in the repeat breeding. Normally a breeder will repeat the breeding if he really likes what he see's in the first breeding.
> ...


Rooster is correct, if you want to see my guy work let me know and we can hook up. Keep in mind he's still young (6 1/2 months), but he knows how to find them little feathered critters.  Incidently, I keep mine in the house and he has made a great family pet thus far. He's got a great personality and takes to people and kids really well.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I am in information overload at this point. I wasn't sure what kind of response I would get posting, but it has exceeded my expectations and then some. I've been attempting to organize breeder contacts and who has what dogs etc..... I'm sure as I begin to make phone calls and get more detailed info I'll have some more specific questions.

Thanks for all the help again,

Brad


----------



## coverdog (Dec 7, 2003)

UP JACK said:


> Well said Wally-
> 
> 
> Stay away from the "Woods Ponies"
> ...


What he said.


----------



## TomW (Nov 19, 2003)

drwink said:


> Well here's a link to the real Dogwood Kennel, with a little more to back it up.
> Aidas Raudonis & his wife Margie are great people. The dog on their webpage won the Lake States Grouse Chamionship last week.
> I know Tom w. & Roughwoods(Terry) know them.
> 
> ...


Yup, we breed our little Abbie girl to Aidas stud. Produced some very nice pups that were all placed in hunting homes. We do not breed our dogs until after the OFA check, and our girls are good (Abbie) and excellent (Special). Our young male will be checked before he is breed. 

Now Special is a big running dog and the horse back trial people really like her. But if you saw the Michigan Outdoors segment with Sophie and Rose, then you know that her pups perform quite well in the woods. Those girls were sisters out of the same liter. They are tough girls too. If you noticed Sophies tail was a bit short. Well thats because she broke it running through the cover, and it wouldn't set right, had to be shortened :yikes: 

We also have one of Specials nephews. He started out as a VERY big running dog but has settled down and works the woods quite well now at 10 and 2 in front of us and he checks back pretty well. Lost him once earlier this season for a little while when he got up over a ridge in the thick cover and couldn't hear us. Trialing stock will work the woods or fields, running close or big depending on the need. Even Special will work closer in the woods though she does run bigger than we would like. That said however I have to admit, we haven't worked with her enough under those circumstances. Her mother Jill is a close working dog. She is our running Pheasant specialist. 

Tom W


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the input. After making some calls and doing some contemplating, I think I am going with Bruce at HiFive. Can't find anyone who has even the slightest bad thing to say about this operation.

Thanks again, 

Brad


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Congrats Brad!!!


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Good choice...you'll be happy with it! Congrats!


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I hear HiFive has been putting some really nice dogs on the ground. Good Luck with yr pup.

NB


----------



## UP JACK (Apr 12, 2005)

Terry,

How Ya doing?
I thought I would email you regarding your spring litter with your Zee-
As you know I am still interested as we spoke a couple weeks ago-
I would definetly like the first female pick...
I have been running with my head off and now I am slowing down (I think)
I just thought I would write to you, to show I am still interested.

Have a great day -----> Mark
Hey you must have another email address?

I will be having a litter in the spring, the dam is out of Havelock Blacksmith she has both amature and open field trial placements in the grouse woods in puppy,derby and shooting dog. her first litter of pups are 7 months old and pointing wild birds. She will be bred to one of these 3 dogs just haven't made up my mind yet. Ch./RUCH Can't Go Wrong this years Lakes States Grouse CH.
3x RUCH at only 2yrs old Emmas Apple Jack this years runner up CH at the Lake States or CH. Autum Fury. If anyone is interested PM or TX 989 843-0493 for more info. The pups should be mostly tri colored with a lot of black on the head as all the dog involved are tri




Mark Beniak
734-368-0875 C 
[email protected]


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Another connection is Jeff Bryson in Lapeer, he got a litter little over week old, got little bit of Reroy, stillmeadows jimhavelock ike, and blue tomoka, pretty nice bred dogs, excellent cross for gun dogs, matters alot how ya bring them up. phone# is 810-245-8503, Tell him Jonesy told you about them, Thanks Jonesy


----------



## Waterwolf55 (Sep 8, 2003)

This is Jeffs new litter some are showing tri color they are two days old in this pic 2 girls and 3 boys


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

I like the one right now that is in top pic, laying on top, we all know that will change in a few months.....................maybe, Thanks Jonesy


----------



## Waterwolf55 (Sep 8, 2003)

The 2 with collars are the girls here a pic of mom and dad


----------



## tailcrackin (Dec 7, 2005)

Mighty fine looking K9's, like the bitch, like her eyes, looks like she is interested in pleasing!! good looking dogs. Thanks Jonesy Ol' Lefty looked like he owned the place.....wherever we were!! Jonesy 859-985-2918


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

BradU20 said:


> I think I am going with Bruce at HiFive.


Congrats!! That makes a few of us here. I'll be getting a Pointer from Bruce this Spring and I can't wait.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

The bitch looks like a Ryman/Hemlock dog, is she bigger frame dog than the sire? 

He looks more like the dogs listed in the breeding pedigree.

She is easy on the eyes for sure.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

I've got my deposit in with Bruce. Decided I would go with a male. 
Hevi - When are those pointer pups going to be ready to go?
Is anyone else on here getting a setter from him this spring? 


PS - those are some good looking setters here in the above post.


Brad


----------

